# total carnage



## somethingfishy (12 Sep 2012)

Well today is one of those days that i feel like a total plum.

Have recently set up a snail and shrimp tank in my shed which i have to say i love ... its a proper man cave lol
I ended up with planaria   So i borrowed some no planaria off a freind read the packet saying its safe for shrimp and planted tanks and proceeded to treat.

Did not think to check if it was snail safe plus there was no warning ... so now have lost some stunning salawesi elephant snails and some blue ramshorns   

DEFINATELY NOT SNAIL SAFE

Totally p###ed at myself 

Not even sure whether i can add snails again i guess after a few months of water changes?
A costly and gutting mistake!!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Sep 2012)

gutted for you mate, never even got to see them.
  Froth helmet sells pink and blue ramshorns if/when you do restock.


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Sep 2012)

After my initial panic  

Pulled all the snails that i could find out of the tank and put them in my main tank ... some seem to be alive, but i guess its a waiting game to see if there is any permanent damage. Fingers massively crossed


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Sep 2012)

Panacur does not kill snails or shrimp but will kill all planaria in 24 hours!


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Sep 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Panacur does not kill snails or shrimp but will kill all planaria in 24 hours!



Then that will be more treatment of choice next time   

Thanks for the advice .. its looking good and i think i might of noticed the bad reaction in time they seem to be reanimating in my main tank ... however bit worried cause the main tank is a a bit chilly for the salawesi snails!

Anyone got any ideas when it would be safe to reintroduce them?


----------



## Kristoph91 (12 Sep 2012)

Thats a real shame mate! WC to the max!


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Sep 2012)

Yeah im thinking some big water changes and some carbon in the filter ... all the snails are out, got two more days of treatment, then guess time on when to put any surviving snails back in?


----------



## frothhelmet (13 Sep 2012)

Yeah I have to give a hat-tip to London Dragon. Panacured Tylomelanias, rams, MTS, and various shrimps, and never any issues. Sometimes it takes 2 doses, but the planaria always disappear for good and leave everything else unaffected. gotta love it.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Sep 2012)

+1 for panacur. Also you have to dose 2 times at 2 week intervals. as planaria eggs don't get killed and may hatch later bringing back the issue.


----------



## somethingfishy (14 Sep 2012)

I might of overreacted  All of the snails i moved into my main tank seem fine
And the ones that i left ie tadpole,garden etc also seem fine.

when i walked in and saw them all on the substrate withdrawn i assumed the worst, then after a quick google search wherein the general opinion seems to be that it does kill snails!!

So hopefully   will move the snails back in a couple of weeks


----------

